# problème de son sur mon Iphone 4s



## salimb83 (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde;

j'ai un iphone 4s 64 Go (IOS 6.2.1), 

pas de son sur mon iphone, tout marche nickel mais en mode mute, sauf dans les reglages des sons, j'arrive à entendre mes sonneries normales, le reste (musique, videos, podcats, le sons des jeux =RIEN)

je ne c pas si  vous avez eu ce problème déjà, j'ai besoin de votre aide svp


----------



## salimb83 (25 Avril 2013)

Je tiens juste à vous informer que Je n'ai plus de son pour les sonneries SMS, la musique, les jeux, etc... Dans le multitâches j'ai la barre son mais pas le curseur, idem sur le lockscreen en faisant le double clics sur le bouton home. Le son haut parleur marche pendant un appel et pour les sonneries appel uniquement. J'ai tous les sons lorsque je branché un casque audio.


----------



## pierreko (26 Avril 2013)

Redémarrage de l'iPhone ?


----------



## salimb83 (26 Avril 2013)

j'ai fait tout,
- redemarrage;
- mode dfu;
- restauration

le problème c'est que le telephone marche très bien, je peux effectuer des appels, sonne au appels 

bizzare non ?!!!


----------



## pierreko (26 Avril 2013)

Tu as essayé d'activer et de désactiver le son via le commutateur physique de silencieux ?


----------



## salimb83 (26 Avril 2013)

oui, j'ai fait, mais en vain, le son au réglages marche très bien, j'arrive à écouter mes sonneries d'appels, de messageries, même les écouteurs marchent très bien


----------



## pierreko (26 Avril 2013)

Quand tu dis que tu as fait une restauration, tu parles d'une restauration des données ou de la mise à jour ? Le mieux serait en effet de faire une restauration de la mise à jour (réinstallation de la dernière maj).

J'ai oublié de te le demandé, ton iPhone est jailbreaké ou pas ?


----------



## salimb83 (26 Avril 2013)

mon iphone est libre officiel, je l'ai juste jailbreaké, 

et j'ai fait la restauration de ma version 6.1.2, pas la mise à jour vers 6.1.3


----------



## pierreko (26 Avril 2013)

Bah fais la mise à jour et oublie le jailbreak..

Avec un peu de chance tu retrouveras le son un jour. De toute façon le jailbreak est susceptible de dégrader l'appareil à tout moment, je crains que personne ne puisse t'aider à partir du moment où tu as modifié ton iPhone.


----------



## Cec160 (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Exactement le même problème...
Mais c'est intermittent chez moi. Tout d'un coup ça coupe et puis ça revient mais jamais dans un laps de temps régulier :-s
iPhone non jailbreake, mises à jour faites. 

Toujours pas de solution ?

Merci


----------



## zaloma (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour
Il m'arrive à peu de chose près le même problème de son. J'ai eu un tout doucement un son "qui s"éloignait " jusqu'à disparaitre. Pas de musique, pas de son avec Siri.
Plus de son lors des appels, pas de son d'envoi de SMS ou en réception. j'entends par contre la conversation lorsque je suis en ligne.

J'ai procédé aux réglages son, activer/désactiver, couper via le bouton. Eteindre/rallumer plusieurs fois. Puis une restauration depuis mon dernier enregistrement.
Bref toujours rien. Appel chez Apple, o me bascule chez apple Care (dont je ne bénéficie plus),  on m'annonce la facturation de l'aide en ligne, et si problème persistant, le remplacement de l'appareil aura un coût de 200  avec s'il vous plait 3 mois de garantie. Byzance.

Voilà où j'en suis, donc au secours !!!


----------



## bricbroc (22 Mai 2013)

iPhone 4 ou 5 ?


----------



## zaloma (22 Mai 2013)

iphone 4s


----------



## bricbroc (22 Mai 2013)

g aussi un 4s sous iOs 5.1.1 et aucun pb de son.
As-tu installé la v6 ?
Les problèmes sont ils arrivés depuis cette installation ?
Si oui, downgrade.


----------



## zaloma (22 Mai 2013)

j'ai installé la mise a jour hier mais le son a commencé a donner les premiers signes de problèmes avant hier . 

je viens de regarder une video pour downgrader et pour l'iphone 4s on ne peut pas...


----------



## zaloma (23 Mai 2013)

non toujours pas d'amélioration. J'entends la conversation téléphone porté à l'oreille ainsi que depuis un casque ; paradoxalement, avec le casque j'entends la sonnerie si je le porte au moment d'un appel.


----------



## boss89b (26 Mai 2013)

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème. Je navigue un peu sur d'autres forums. Et trois hypothèses s'offrent a nous: 
Soit un problème des hauts parleurs du bas. Parce que si tu remarques, quand on t'appelle, que le gauche marche. 
Soit un problème iOS. Mais étrange que ça le fasse maintenant? Et pour certains par intermittence. 
Soit un problème plus probable: le dock. Il semblerait que l'iPhone croit qu'il est connecté à qq. chose donc ne donne pas le son. Certains ont nettoyé leur prise dock et ça a marché. C'est peut être du a une érosion du a l'humidité. Bref, moi j'ai frotté etc. Mais rien. Donc j'ai commandé une prise dock de l'iPhone que je vais monter a la place de celui qui est en place. On verra bien. Ça coûte 12.  Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## boss89b (29 Mai 2013)

Je viens de recevoir il y a 15 minutes la nappe de connexion dock. Je l'ai mise en 15 minutes! Et le son est revenu parfaitement. Alors c'est bien ça qui n'allait pas. Il devait donc bien agir d'un problème au niveau de l'oxydation du dock! 
Donc voilà pour 13 vous pouvez facilement réparer se problème!!


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (3 Juin 2013)

Si vous n'avez plus de son via les haut-parleurs lorsque vous écoutez de la musique, alors que vous en avez via un casque, alors pensez à nettoyer le connecteur 30 broches de votre iPhone, avec de la mousse anti-statique, comme lorsque vous nettoyez votre clavier.
Allez-y franco, et ensuite séchez le connecteur avec de l'air sec et une lingette informatique.
Pensez à lancer un morceau durant l'opération pour entendre si le son revient. Renouvelez l'opération jusqu'à ce que le son reste présent. N'oubliez pas d'essuyer les haut-parleurs de chaque côté du connecteur, pour ne pas avoir un son étouffé par la mousse résiduelle.
Chez moi ça fonctionne correctement sur mon iPhone 4S, après des mois de silence.
Nettoyez également la broche mâle du câble USB que vous utilisez pour recharger votre iPhone.


----------



## BLABLU (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème. 

Il faut que tu actives "assistive touch" . Pour ce faire :
1-> menu général  2->Accessibilité( en bas du menu)  3->assistive touch , le mettre  sur "activer".
Ensuite quand tu cliques sur le bouton virtuel qui apparait sur ton écran tu cliques sur "appareil" puis sur réactiver le son. 
Pour moi cela fonctionne , j'espère que cela va marcher...


----------



## tonton13 (24 Juin 2013)

bonjours je viens vers vous car ce soir je viens d'avoir le probleme dont vous cités,plus de sons sauf aux ecouteurs.J'avais beau appuié sur le + pour faire monter le son sur la trompette rien n'y faisait aucune barre.les memes symptomes que salimb83. J'ai donc refait la derniere mise à jours en panique.
rien, nada, je me suis donc connecté sur google et partit en sousmarin sur les forums afin de lire les gens et la resolution du meme probleme que le miens.

je viens de m'inscrire maintenant afin de vous remercier et en paticulier Boss89b

pour moi le probleme etait je le cite:

"Soit un problème plus probable: le dock. Il semblerait que l'iPhone croit qu'il est connecté à qq. chose donc ne donne pas le son. Certains ont nettoyé leur prise dock et ça a marché. C'est peut être du a une érosion du a l'humidité"

j'ai nettoyé legerement le dock avec une petite brosse et il rechante! :rateau:

merci


----------



## seserge (6 Juillet 2013)

Mon Iphone 4 (jailbreaké sous 5.1.1) depuis quelques temps perd parfois les sons "clavier", ou sms ou alertes diverses. 
Cela se passe lorsqu'il est connecté au chargeur ou à l'ordi, et qu'il est chargé à 100%... je suppose qu'il doit s'agir aussi d'un banal problème de connectique...
Mais ce qui est drôle, c'est que lorsque je veux augmenter le volume, l'icone de volume s'affiche bien sur l'écran, mais le barregraph reste à 0.


----------



## nicolas0377 (9 Juillet 2013)

bjr
suis en auvergne aussi et meme probleme depuis peu surement.
as tu le nom du site ou tu a acheté le dock ?
est-ce compliqué a changer ? surtout ouvrir 'l'iphone (4s)

merci d'avance


----------



## loicindy04 (12 Juillet 2013)

bonjour, 
le même pb que tout le monde avec mon 4S..mais il me semble que se ne soit pas un pb d'élément du tel.
Effectivement, il lui arrive de temps à autre d'émettre un son en sortant de la mise en veille, et même de sonner en réception des SMS, mais uniquement en veille.
et surtout il retrouve tous ses sons, après que je me sois connecté  à ma tv via ma FREEBOX pour regarder des videos ou ecouter mes musiques...

En effet, comme je n'ai pas de sons pour écouter et lire mes vidéos perso, je les projette sur ma tv via la freebox. Bon là tout va bien sons corrects sur le tv. Une fois finit, les sons reviennent sur mon iphone, clics de lécriture des sms, clics de mise en veille , etc.. 
lorsque que je me "déconnecte" de la freebox : plus de sons au tel...:hein:

est ce que cela fait la même chose chez vous ?


----------



## Zero1x2 (27 Août 2013)

cette solution a été retrouvé dans un blog helas ca a disparu du net
je vous la partage volentier
pour les iphones 4/4s qui ont des problémes de son, la barre de son qui disparait + dans l apple strore on a l impression qu il est connécté sur un dock.

sur net y avait 2 solutions la premiére SAV on vous change la connectique dock de l'iphone 4/4S normalement ca fait l'affaire vu que c'est un probléme d'origine hardware à priori

la seconde c'est enlever le conflit matériel dock, cependant la solution fait en sorte de retablir le son cependant bcp de hardware risque de ne plus fonctionner avec votre iphone les antennes 3G exterieur voiture pour ceux qui en ont quelque kit bluetooth.
mais bon bref ce n'est pas le cas de bcp d'usager ! le son est plus important.

Etape à suivre : 
1/Pré-requis un iphone jailbreaké en mode untethred, donc si version officielle c'est plus jouable vu qu on est contre Apple, qui ne veut pas corriger son super bug 

2/installer via Cydia, IFile meme on version demo c'est largement suffisant.
3/ via IFile naviguer dans l'arborescence de votre Iphone, allez à :

/System/Library/LaunchDaemons

faite une sauvegarde du fichier de configuration 
com.apple.iapd.plist

dans un Zip via IFile
4/ Supprimer ce fichier
5/ redemarrer votre Iphone

6/ profiter du son


----------



## Appelle (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit mais je cherche comment mettre le son d'une vidéo, que j'ai prise, en sonnerie sur mon iPhone.
Merci d'avance !!


----------



## furkan148 (19 Mars 2014)

bonjour,je vais vous dire comment reactiver le son de son iphone 4.Alors d abord appuyer sur le bouton home, instantanement sur le bouton + ou - apres vous aurez le son activer 
 je serait content si cela fonctionne sur votre telephone


----------



## iphone5stiti (20 Mars 2014)

Appelle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit mais je cherche comment mettre le son d'une vidéo, que j'ai prise, en sonnerie sur mon iPhone.
> 
> Merci d'avance !!




Salut 
Télécharges RINGTONES sur l'Apple store ensuite tu suis les instructions de l'application ( tu vas devoir te connecter à iTunes ... )


----------



## GMesseri (4 Avril 2014)

BLABLU a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai le même problème.
> 
> Ça marcia, ça marcia ! UN ENORME MERCI !


----------



## Almon57 (11 Septembre 2014)

salimb83 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde;
> 
> j'ai un iphone 4s 64 Go (IOS 6.2.1),
> 
> ...



Désolé pour le retard mais : désactive le vibreur sur le coté du bouton :rateau:


----------



## drunkan (17 Septembre 2014)

J'ai eu le même problème. Il suffit d'effacer l'historique et les cookies dans général>Safari. 
Et là miracle le son reviens !
Exite le changement de nappe du dock ou d'iPhone !!!!
(Le vendeur et le réparateurs seront bien déçu).

Voilà. De rien.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)

drunkan a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème. Il suffit d'effacer l'historique et les cookies dans général>Safari.
> Et là miracle le son reviens !
> Exite le changement de nappe du dock ou d'iPhone !!!!
> (Le vendeur et le réparateurs seront bien déçu).
> ...



Génial


----------



## furiet (17 Septembre 2014)

BLABLU a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai le même problème.
> 
> Il faut que tu actives "assistive touch" . Pour ce faire :
> 1-> menu général  2->Accessibilité( en bas du menu)  3->assistive touch , le mettre  sur "activer".
> ...


Merci BLABLU, j'ai eu le même problème sur mon iPhone 4 iOS7, le problème est souvent évoqué dans les forums mais ta solution est simple et a marché


----------



## keyser444 (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir je me suis inscrit exprès pour vous remercier même soucis qu'évoquer précédemment, je commence à flipper, du coup grâce à vous j'ai nettoyé le dock et enlever la poussière et ça remarche !!!!
un grand merci !!!!


----------

